# How to set flat shipping fee w/ PayPal? (URGENT need)



## tpmcneal (May 15, 2008)

Offering $4 flat shipping fee no matter how many shirts you order (only shipping within US). Paypal will add zero shipping BUT only on those items that are identical to the first. If you add another style, size or color then it adds another $4 in shipping.

Called PayPal and didn't get much help.....any suggestions????

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Basic shipping calculations are setup in your PayPal Profile. Log into your PayPal Account, select Edit Profile. Under Selling Preferences, select Shipping Calculations. The first section is Domestic Shipping Methods - here you add your method, i.e., flat rate, percentage or weight, and what states you are willing to ship to.


----------



## tpmcneal (May 15, 2008)

So just to confirm. If I set it up as a flat shipping rate of $4, then it will charge them only $4 whether they buy 1 shirt or 1,000?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I just went into my account, and, at least on mine, it looks like they changed from the instructions I gave above.

you can charge shipping based on order amount, weight or quantity.

Choose one, it doesn't matter, and choose a range where no matter what's bought, the rate will still be $4.00. 

Example: if you charge by weight, indicate anything between 1 oz and 2,000 pounds - $4 rate.
Or any order between .01 cent and $1,000,000 = $4 rate.


----------



## tpmcneal (May 15, 2008)

You are the man and I can't thank you enough.

God bless!


----------

